
Evolutionary Neural Networks - orbOfOrthanc
https://github.com/thepropterhoc/TF-Genetic
======
orbOfOrthanc
TensorFlow-backed Evolutionary Neural Networks.

Simulate a population of neural networks as individuals and evolve their
structure to find your optimal mix.

Written in pure Python and TensorFlow. Also buggy as hell considering I wrote
it in an afternoon.

Enjoy

~~~
jayajay
This seems really cool. It can be pretty unintuitive sometimes which
activation function(s) to choose.

~~~
orbOfOrthanc
Exactly. This lets you test it out for you and actually can pick up on some
highly nonlinear behavior. Actually applied this myself to housing price
prediction with better results than single functions on a layer.

~~~
jayajay
Makes sense. Out of all of the permutations of functions, I see no reason why
using the same function at every node would lead to an optimized network.

I really commend the ML people out there that have developed an intuition for
network architecture and which functions to use... If there's a Feynman for
machine-learning, I wanna listen to some of his lectures.

